# إدي أخره المشي البطال..فضيحه طالبه في ثانوي



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2009)

_*في بنت شابه اسمها عبير

مرة راحت للسوق مع والدتها

المهم شافها شاب واعجب بيها وهي كمان اعجبت بيه

اداها نمرة الموبايل وخدتها

اتصلت بيه وتكلمو شويه و عرفها على نفسو اسمو خالد

وقال ان هو معجب بيها وبجمالها ورقتها

تعرفو علي بعض وزادت العلاقه وقوت بينهم

كانوا عايزين يقابلوا بعض بس مش لاقيين الطريقة
لغايه ما جت في بال خالد فكرة

خالد : ليه ما نتقابلش في وقت المدرسه يا عبير
عبير: ازاي ؟ وضح ؟
قال: اسمعي مش انتي باباكي بينزلك الصبح ويروح الشغل ؟
عبير : ايوة صح كده
قالها : انا امر عليكي وتركبي معايا
عبير : ايوة بس كده الناظرة حتتصل على البيت
خالد : افصلي التليفون وارتاحي
عبير : بس انا خايفه
خالد : جمدي قلبك يا عبيطه

المهم وصل ابو عبير بنته للمدرسه ومشى ..

وثواني الا وخالد واقف وركبت معاه

وراحوا افطرو في كوفي شوب فخم

وفضلوا يدردشوا لغايه ما بقت الساعه 12:15

راح خالد ونزل عبير ورجعت بيتهم وهي خايفه

بس محدش عرف حاجه ..

وكلمت خالد على طول وقالت ان اهلها ما عرفوش

و دردشوا شوية وقال خالد ايه رايك اقابلك بكره

قالتلو : لالالا مش كل مرة تسلم الجرة
قال : بس المره دي جايبلك هديه
قالت :طيب تعالى واشوف الوضع

ومر خالد في الوقت نفسه وركبت عبير

المهم فضلوا على الحال دا اسبوع

كامل من السبت الى الاربعاء ...

وجيه يوم السبت اليوم اللي نست فيه عبير تفصل التليفون.. وخرجت مع خالد ..

بعد ساعه رن التلفون

رفعت ام عبير السماعه : الو
: صباح الخير ممكن اكلم ام عبير
ام عبير: معاكي مين حضرتك
:انا ابلة هدى ناظرة المدرسه اللي تدرس فيها بنتك عبير
ام عبير ( وهي قلقانه ): خير حصل حاجه ؟
الناظرة : خير ان شاء الله بس عبير بقالها اسبوع كامل مجتش المدرسه .. لا تكون مريضه

ام عبير ( مصدومة ) : ايييييييه !!!!!
ااااه ايوة هي بعافيه شويه

الناظرة : اه طيب حمد لله على سلامتها

ام عبير دارت بها الدنيا ومش عارفه
تقول لابو عبير ولا تمسك البنت وتسالها ؟؟

المهم قررت انها تقولوا هو برضو والدها ومن حقو يعرف ..
قالها متقوليش لعبير ان احنا عرفنا
و انا حعرف هي بتروح فيييييين

ويوم جي تاني يوم الاحد وصل ابو عبير بنته ومشى شوية ووقف العربيه بحيث ان عبير ما تخدش بالها منها
مفيش خمس دقايق وجت عربيه خالد اللكزس
وصعدت عبير فيها

المهم اللكزس كانت مضلله ومشى وراها ابو عبير لغايه ما وقفت جمب عمارة راقيه ونزلت عبير وخالد

ووقف ابو عبير ونزل وسأل البواب وقاله في أي شقة ؟

وطلع ابو عبير الاسنسير وهو ماشي في الممر شاف خالد بينزل بس مخدش بالو منو

دق الباب وفتحت عبير وانصدمت لما شافت بباها

هو ضربها وهي هربت منو للمطبخ

واخذت السكينه عايزة تخوف ابوها وغلطت وطعنته في صدره و وقع الاب مغمى عليه

وجيه خالد وشاف الموقف وقال لعبير بسرعه شيليه معايا للحمام

حطوه في البانيو و ملوه ميه وقالها هاتي ( تايد ) عشان محدش ياخد بالو منو وهو تحت الرغوة

ورجعت البنت للمدرسه وهي تفكر في اللي حصل حقيقة ولا خيال ...

المهم خرجت من المدرسه على البيت ورجعت مع الباص

دقت على الباب الا

المفاجأه الغريبه ان ابوها فتح لها....

وصرررررررررخت وقالت : بابا
لا
لا
مستحيل
مستحيل


رد أبوها :


مع ( تايد ) للغسيل .. ما فيش مستحييييييييييل*_​


----------



## bent yasoo3 (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه ، حلوه كتيـرر

ميرسي لك كتيـر*​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 نوفمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الدنيا اتطورت
القصة دى كانت بتتقال لينا بأريال

وزمان اوى بقى كانت رابسو

دلوقتى تايد

لالالالالالالالالالا   حقيقى البلد بتتقدم بينا​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2009)

bent yasoo3 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه ، حلوه كتيـرر
> 
> ميرسي لك كتيـر*​


_*
الاحلي مرورك بنت يسوع 
ربنا يفرح قلبك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> الدنيا اتطورت
> القصة دى كانت بتتقال لينا بأريال
> ...


_*
علشان تعرفي اننا بلد متقدمه 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي ليكي 
ربنا يفرحك*_​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (20 نوفمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههه 
حلوة تسلم ايدك


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 نوفمبر 2009)

ههههههههههه
تحـــــفه
ميررررررسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## marcelino (22 نوفمبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> الدنيا اتطورت
> القصة دى كانت بتتقال لينا بأريال​
> ...


 
*ههههههه انتى قديمه زيي*

*ثااااااانكس على الموضوع يا جميل*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2009)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة تسلم ايدك



_*ميرسي ليكي ربنا يفرح قلبك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ههههههههههه
> تحـــــفه
> ميررررررسى ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



_*ميرسي كوكو
ربنا يباركك ويفرحك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2009)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههه انتى قديمه زيي*
> 
> *ثااااااانكس على الموضوع يا جميل*​



هههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي مارسلينوا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mena faleh (1 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسي جمييييييييله جدا هااهاهاهاهاهاهاها


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2009)

mena faleh قال:


> ميرسي جمييييييييله جدا هااهاهاهاهاهاهاها



_*ميرسي مينا 
ربنا يفرح قلبك *_


----------



## شيرين حنا (1 ديسمبر 2009)

هي كده عملت خير في ابوها لانها غسلته


----------



## بنت كلوج (1 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
نكتة درامية جامدة
شكرااااااااا
انا تابعة للحزب القديم ل اريال ورابسو 
ههههههههه
ربنا يبارككم​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2009)

شيرين حنا قال:


> هي كده عملت خير في ابوها لانها غسلته



_*هههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي شيرين 
ربنا يفرح قلبك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2009)

بنت كلوج قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> نكتة درامية جامدة
> شكرااااااااا
> انا تابعة للحزب القديم ل اريال ورابسو
> ...



_*خلاص يا جماعه 
اللي تبع تايد يجي كده​ واللي تبع اريال يجي كده​هههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي بنت كلوج 
ربنا يفرحك *_​


----------



## نونوس14 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

جميلة اوى ميرسى ليك على فكرة تنفع نكتة ههههههههههههههههههه ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## semosemo (1 ديسمبر 2009)

هى من جهة حلوة حلوة بس فى سؤال ملح عليا اوى
عبوة تايد كانت اداية نهتم بالتفاصيل لو سمحتوا وبعدين تايد للغسيل العادى ولا الاوتوماتيك تفرق كتير دى تغير مجرى القصة كلها
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2010)

​


----------



## HappyButterfly (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههه
حلوة اوى 
برضه كانت ع ايامى انا ب اريال 
دلوقتى تايد بكرة ب اوكسى 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2010)

happybutterfly قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> حلوة اوى
> برضه كانت ع ايامى انا ب اريال
> دلوقتى تايد بكرة ب اوكسى
> *​



_*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
انتي الاحلي يا ديدي 
ميرسي ليكي *_​


----------

